# Seed City Review



## CaliDelight (Jul 27, 2017)

Not too sure, if anyone recently has came across this bank.
I wasn't too sure,as all these banks are having weird policies, this i have found simple, descent with prices, option for single seeds purchase, quick postage.
Would buy again from. Highly recommended.


----------



## umbra (Jul 27, 2017)

what did you get?


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 8, 2018)

CaliDelight said:


> Not too sure, if anyone recently has came across this bank.
> I wasn't too sure,as all these banks are having weird policies, this i have found simple, descent with prices, option for single seeds purchase, quick postage.
> Would buy again from. Highly recommended.



Do they sell to Canadians? Do they allow PayPal? My credit card got hacked online 4 times last year so I don't use it to buy anything on line no more and most other seed banks don't allow PayPal.


----------



## Bignose (Aug 5, 2019)

i buy from these always.Prices are the cheapest on the internet and have not had one failure.They do ship worldwide and also offer stealth shipping.Always good sales and discount codes on site.Customers service is top class and always readily avaliable for any queries.


----------

